# Neuer Teich - Pflanzenfilter, aber wie??



## Thomas3619 (11. Mai 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

hatte schon einmal zum Thema Pflanzenfilter was geschrieben. Habe wie geschrieben die Grube vor 2 Tagen ausgehoben. (Bilder angehangen).
Möchte einen Naturteich mit Fischen. Länge ca. 16 m, Breite bis 6m Tiefe 1,60m.
Nun mein Problem:
Ich möchte gerne eine effiziente , aber trotzdem kostengünstige Filteranlage. 

Also - hatte ich auch schon mal geschrieben- hatte ein Bekannter mit empfohlen einen Pflanzenfilter anzulegen, der mit im Teich integriert ist, d.h. ich habe 8m2 Teich (60 cm tief) durch einen Erdwall- der bis 30 cm unter die Oberfläche geht- abgetrennt. (ist auf dem einen Bild ansatzweise zu sehen). 

Das Wasser soll nun  lt. meinen Bekannten vom Haupteich (von einer Höhe von ca. 1m über Bodengrund - damit kein Schlamm mit angesaugt wird) in den Pflanzenfilter gepumpt werden, aber so, dass das Wasser den Pflanzenfilter von unten nach oben durchfliesst und so automatisch in den Teich oben zurück kann.

Ich finde das erst einmal eine interessante Lösung. Meine Frage war aber ob der Pflanzenfilter nicht verschlammt? Mein Bekannter (übrigens schon jemand , der in einer Firma ca. 300 Teiche schon gebaut hat) meinte , dadurch dass ich nicht den Schlamm mit ansauge, wird das nicht passieren. 

Der Filter steht im Winter still und im Frühjahr lässt man mal 10 MInuten die Pumpe kurz anders herum saugen- man zieht sozusagen den doch etwas angesammelten Schlamm wieder raus. 

Da ich mir aber vorstellen kann, dass sich doch etwas Schlamm ansammelt, dachte ich mit fogendes. Was wäre wenn ich 2-3 250er PVC-Rohre senkrecht in den Pflanzensfilter mit einbringe und unten mit größeren Löchern versehe. So könnte ich 2-3 mal im Jahr eine Schmutzwasser Pumpe reinhalten und den angesammelten Schlamm absaugen. Natürlich ist mir klar, dass ich so von Zeit zu Zeit mal den Boden absaugen müsste. 

Meine Fragen : 
Was für eine Pumpenleistung bräuchte ich eigentlich und welche Pumpen sind zu empfehlen( für Aquarien weiss ich es, aber bei Teichen bin ich überfragt)

Was haltet ihr von der Idee mit den Rohren und dem Pflanzenfilter?

Für viele Ideen wäre ich sehr dankbar.  

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Thomas3619 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich - Pflanzenfilter, aber wie??*

Hallo noch einmal!

Was ist los ? Hat keiner eine Idee, ob das so funktionieren könnte???  
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich - Pflanzenfilter, aber wie??*

Ich versteh die Logik nicht ganz... was will man den Filtern ? doch auch den "Schlamm" bzw. was sich so am Boden absetzt. Um den Filter "sauber" zu halten
wird einfach der "Dreck" nicht dem Filter zugeführt ? 
Im Gegenteil um den Filter zu reinigen erfolgt im Frühjahr auch noch eine Rückspülung in den Teich ? 

Das entbehrt in meinen Augen jeglicher Logik. 
Logisch wäre es: 
1. Den Dreck möglichst früh abzusaugen (Skimmer) 
2. den Dreck da abzusaugen, wo er sich sammelt (Bodenablauf o.ä.) 

Um dann den Pflanzenfilter nicht zu schnell verdrecken zu lassen hilft nur eine effektive Vorfilterung. 

Es macht schon Sinn in einen bewachsenen Bodenfilter ein Drainagerohr für eine eventuelle Rückspülung einzubauen, aber bitte so das der Dreck dem System entzogen wird und nicht wieder in den Teich gespült wird.

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Thomas3619 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich - Pflanzenfilter, aber wie??*

Hallo Wolf,

vielen Dank für Deine mail. Der Pflanzenfilter soll ein reiner Biofilter sein. Er soll sozusagen nur für klares Wasser sorgen. Er ist nicht dafür konzipiert den Schlamm mit zu Filtern. Lt . meinem Bekannten bräuchte ich die Rohre gar nicht, da der Schlamm durch die Ansaughöhe von ca. 1m eben nicht mit angesaugt wird. Ich hatte mir die Rohre nur als Sicherheit überlegt. 
Wichtige Fragen wären auch:

wie stark sollte eine Pumpe sein?
Was kommt an Material in den Filter? - Hatte von Zeolith gehört - aber wieviel muss bei 8m2 und 60cm tief da hinein?? Ich hatte auch eine Variante mit Kies gelesen. Reicht die Oberfläche von Kies aus??

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich - Pflanzenfilter, aber wie??*

Und wie beförderst (filterst) Du den anderen Dreck aus dem Teich ? Ich meine Blätter, Blüten(staub), Kot, etc. ... gibt es dafuer ne extra Pumpe und einen Extra Filter ? 

Wolf


----------



## Psycho-21 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich - Pflanzenfilter, aber wie??*

Hi

ich habe an meinem Teich auch eine Planzenfilter ca 3x2Meter Wassertiefe von 10 bis 40cm.Allso ich würde mir jederzeit wieder so einen Planzenfilter bauen da seid dem mein Wasser im Teich im Glockenklar ist.Natürlich solltest du schon einen Oderntlichen Filter haben der zu erst das Wasser säubert.Dann lässt du einfach das saubere Wasser durch den Planzenfilter laufen so hab ich es gemacht und wie gesagt es klappt bestens!!


Achso ein noch filter mit alten Gardiene Klappt auch bestens und kostet nichts
MFG Benny


----------



## Plätscher (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich - Pflanzenfilter, aber wie??*

Hallo Thomas.

baue den Pflanzenfilter neben den Teich. Deine Überlegung ist zwar richtig aber wenn es irgendwann doch nicht klappt, kannst du ihn wenn er auserhalb des Teiches ist leicht reinigen. Ist er aber im Teich integriert hast du ein fettes Problem.
Dann ist da noch die Frage des Fischbesatzes. Wenn es nicht zuviele sind genügt eine ordentliche Bepflanzung mit Wasserpflanzen um den Teich klar zu halten.
Weniger ist manchmal mehr.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Thomas3619 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich - Pflanzenfilter, aber wie??*

hallo zusammen.

habe mir heute erst einmal die folie bestellt. bin schon gespannt. 
also: der andere dreck (fischkot...) soll sich ja unten absetzen und wird dann 1 mal im jahr abgesaugt. 
bitte schreibt mir noch mal welche pumpe und welches filtermaterial ihr nehmen würdet. zeolith ist ja richtig teuer. wie hoch müsste denn die schicht sein. reichen da 10cm, rest kies???
viele grüße
thomas


----------



## axel (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich - Pflanzenfilter, aber wie??*

Hallo Thomas !

Ich hab ja auch einen Pflanzenfilter mit einem Drainagerohr darin .
Das Drainagerohr hab ich noch mit Fließ umwickelt damit die Wurzeln der Pflanzen nicht ins Drainagerohr wachsen . Ich denke mal wenn bei mir wirklich Dreck in Pflanzenfilter ankommt dann sammelt er sich im Drainagerohr . 
Das mach ich dann mal auf und spüle es durch . 
Im Pflanzenfilter hab ich groben Kies ca 8mm . Wenn mir der mal verschlammt,
dann will ich nach außen hin einen Rasenkantenstein umlegen die Folie herunterdrücken und dann den Kies mit einem Wasserstrahl ausspühlen . 
Natürlich muß der Auslauf da niedriger sein als der Überlauf zum Teich .
Als Vorfilter für den Pflanzenfilter hab ich einen Druckfilter .
Aber wie gesagt das sind noch therotische Vorstellungen weil mein Teich erst 
7 Monate alt ist . Hatte mal den Druckfilter nach 7 Monaten auf , da war kaum Schmutz drin . Hatte aber auch noch keine Fische .


Lg  

axel


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich - Pflanzenfilter, aber wie??*

Hallo Thomas, Hallo Filterexperten ! 

Geht das gut ? 
Was macht das fuer einen Sinn ? 
Den groben Dreck, den man ohne gigantischen technischen Aufwand ratz fatz entfernen könnte lässt man im Teich und entfernt nur einmal im Jahr !? 

Ich Sch**** doch auch bei mir nicht das ganze Jahr und zieh nur einmal im Jahr ab, weil ich ja stets gut lüfte  

Also für mich ist das die schlechteste Variante zu filtern. 
Beim jährlichen Schlammabsaugen kommts oft zu drastischen Belastungen (Faulgase), und das meist zu einer Zeit wo der Teich noch fast in Winterruhe ist. 

Also das überleg noch mal sehr gut


Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Thomas3619 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich - Pflanzenfilter, aber wie??*

Hallo Wolf,

du schreibst mit einem kleinen Aufwand ist der Dreck zu entfernen. Aber wie?? Was verstehst Du unter kleinen Aufwand? Ich brauche doch da wieder einen mechanischen Filter! Wie sieht denn ein unkomplizierter Aufbau aus?? 

Viele Grüße
thomas


----------



## Wuzzel (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich - Pflanzenfilter, aber wie??*

Hallo Thomas, 

die Möglichkeiten der Vorfilterung reichen je nach Budget vom über ein Rohr gestülpten Damenstrumpf, diverse Sieb und Spaltsiebfilter, Trommelfilter bis hin zum Vliesfilter. 

Von einfach, preiswert bis technisch aufwendig und hochpreisig hast Du viele Möglichkeiten. 

Die Idee, den Hauptdreck im Teich zu lassen um den Filter nicht verdrecken zu lassen gefällt mir jedenfalls gar nicht - ddafür ist ein Filter nämlich nicht gedacht. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf

P.S. Alternativ kannst Du auf die ganze Filterei verzichten, dann aber auch auf den Fischbesatz. Guck mal nen Koi wird locker fast halb so lang, wie ich groß bin (zugegeben, vermutlich nicht ganz so dick) was meinst Du was der ins Wasser sch**** !? Das muss da raus , und zwar so flott wie möglich. Koi halten geht ohne Technik nicht, Es sei denn Du hast nen Teich mit ständigem Frischwasserzulauf, aber das sind wohl die allerwenigsten hier.


----------



## Thomas3619 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich - Pflanzenfilter, aber wie??*

Guten Abend.
Nun ja . Wie schon gesagt, es ist mein erster Teich. Also ich möchte schon den Auswand überschaubar halten und wenn`s geht eine günstige Variante nutzen. Mein Problem ist , dass ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, welche Dimensionen ich brauche. Ich denke ich habe so schätzungsweise 40m3 Wasservolumen. Also bräuchte ich lt Wolf einen Vorfilter vor dem Pflanzenfilter. Wie kann das ausschauen? Wasser läuft über Bodenablauf in eine Tonne und von da in einen Siebfilter??? Vom Siebfilter mit Hilfe einer Pumpe in den Pflanzenfilter?? Gibt es dazu auch eine Skizze??

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Reginsche (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich - Pflanzenfilter, aber wie??*

Hallo Thomas.

Ich steh genau vor dem gleichen Problem wie du.
Ich baue einen Teich von ungefähr gleicher Größe.

Ich habe mir nun gedacht, dass ich hinter dem Teich ein Becken baue.
So eine Art Hochbeet.
Also dieses Pflanzbecken soll oberhalb der Wasserkante stehen.

Es wird ungefähr 6 Metr lang und 1 Meter breit.
Die Höhe sollte ca. 50-70cm betragen.
Dieses Becken wollte ich mit Kies füllen und ordentlich bepflanzen.
Unten im Becken wollte ich auch Rohre verlegen, so dass das Wasser gleichmäßig im Becken verteilt wird.

Ob das eine gute Lösung für den Teich ist weiß ich noch nicht.
Leider hab ich auch noch nicht die richtige Antwort dafür gefunden.
Vielleicht muß ja doch ein Vorfilter rein um den groben Drech mit auszusaugen.
Denn die Pumpe soll in meinem Teich recht tief sitzen.

Ob das jetzt optimal ist und was ich für einen Vorfilter nehmen muß weiß ich auch noch nicht.

Vielleicht ist aber mal jemand hier der einem dabei wirklich mal zur Hilfe gehen kann und auch Laien einen richtige Antwort geben kann.

Du siehst, nun sind wir schon zu zweit.


----------



## juergen-b (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich - Pflanzenfilter, aber wie??*

hy ihr beiden,

hier gibt es einen aktuellen tread über bodenfilter ........ einfach lesen und dort fragen .......... es macht recht wenig sinn an 10 baustellen das gleiche zu behandeln.


----------



## Digicat (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Neuer Teich - Pflanzenfilter, aber wie??*

Servus Regina, Servus Thomas

@ Thomas:

Koiteiche ohne Filter  geht nicht  
Lies dir bitte die beiden Threads durch !!!!
Diesen und diesen

@ Regina & Thomas

Zwei sehr gute   Threads zum Thema Pflanzfilter
Hier und Hier


----------

